# Screen Door Protector



## advancedtel (May 7, 2008)

Does anyone have a solution to keeping your pets from destroying your screen door? We have a new dog that will be camping with us this year and I can already imagine the damage to the screen door. I know this has been discussed but I cannot find anything on the topic. (Mainly don't understand the search tool here)


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

Screw on 1/8 Plexiglas !!!! works greats


----------



## advancedtel (May 7, 2008)

Rip said:


> Screw on 1/8 Plexiglas !!!! works greats


Where do you get plexiglas?


----------



## Oakraidr (Jun 25, 2007)

Dogs do great when placed in a crate. They find a small space comforting and safe.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

advancedtel said:


> Screw on 1/8 Plexiglas !!!! works greats


Where do you get plexiglas?
[/quote]
At your local home center. It should be in building materials or just ask. James


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

advancedtel said:


> Does anyone have a solution to keeping your pets from destroying your screen door? We have a new dog that will be camping with us this year and I can already imagine the damage to the screen door. I know this has been discussed but I cannot find anything on the topic. (*Mainly don't understand the search tool here*)


Assuming you have Google Toolbar installed (doesn't everyone??) you can skip the search engine on this site and just enter the search details in the Google Search bar...then click on the drop down arrow and select "Search Site". This will allow you to search Outbackers.com without the limitations with this software (no finger pointing Doug...we know you didn't program this stuff)


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I got one of these at campers world. It works on dogs and kids.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Please remember that the effectiveness of plexiglass (or other solutions) will depend highly on the dog(or child







). The latch on the screen doors is not strong. Our Beagle is gentle enough usually, but a bigger dog pawing could also overpower the latch quite easily.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Nathan said:


> Please remember that the effectiveness of plexiglass (or other solutions) will depend highly on the dog(or child
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have a 15 lb cat that can if he wants push open the screen door unless we purposely close the latch tightly. I just searched Campingworld for a better latch but didn't find anything. You can get a screen door protector from Lowes or Menards that you could use on the door. They should have a replacement latch or lock to secure the screen door better that what the original does. I know my cat loves to be able to look out the door and I'm sure your dogs do too. You can also look at a portable kennel to give the dogs a safe place to run outside.


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

battalionchief3 said:


> I got one of these at campers world. It works on dogs and kids.


We used these screen savers also for the kids when they were little. I used heavy duty velcro
from Home Depot to attach them to the doors knowing I would remove them one day. With the velcro
there are no torn up screw holes leftover.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I ordered a different kind online, I didn't want my small dog to be able to her her paws through decorative grate. This fit our main door by living area but is too big for the one by the bedroom as that door is narrower. So, I have an extra one if you are interested








First Rick replaced the shredded screen with the no shred type then we put the cover on. When we leave, I put a chair in front of the other door. I think I 'll try the plexiglass and velcro on that door.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Wow!! four teeange daughters. You have my respect. I have two and a little boy and it takes all I've got. --Mike


----------



## switchman1000 (Oct 30, 2007)

I have pictures posted on site .. This is what I have done.. I went to Lowes or Home Depot and had them cut the size I needed of Plexiglass. I got the better grade because it doesn't scratch as bad when dogs paw at it.. I did not screw it in the door, I bought a small roll of velcro with the stick back.. I cut small strips and put them on the door and plexiglass... I got white velcro.. YOU CANT EVEN SEE IT WHEN IT IS ATTACHED WITH PLEXIGLASS.. that way it can be removed and there is no damage to the door. IT IS SO COOL>>> and easy.. Again LOWES will cut it to your exact size.. and height. It was easy and no damage and you cant even see it when it is installed... good luck.. dave


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

switchman1000 said:


> I have pictures posted on site .. This is what I have done.. I went to Lowes or Home Depot and had them cut the size I needed of Plexiglass. I got the better grade because it doesn't scratch as bad when dogs paw at it.. I did not screw it in the door, I bought a small roll of velcro with the stick back.. I cut small strips and put them on the door and plexiglass... I got white velcro.. YOU CANT EVEN SEE IT WHEN IT IS ATTACHED WITH PLEXIGLASS.. that way it can be removed and there is no damage to the door. IT IS SO COOL>>> and easy.. Again LOWES will cut it to your exact size.. and height. It was easy and no damage and you cant even see it when it is installed... good luck.. dave


 http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=9413 look here


----------



## advancedtel (May 7, 2008)

Rip said:


> I have pictures posted on site .. This is what I have done.. I went to Lowes or Home Depot and had them cut the size I needed of Plexiglass. I got the better grade because it doesn't scratch as bad when dogs paw at it.. I did not screw it in the door, I bought a small roll of velcro with the stick back.. I cut small strips and put them on the door and plexiglass... I got white velcro.. YOU CANT EVEN SEE IT WHEN IT IS ATTACHED WITH PLEXIGLASS.. that way it can be removed and there is no damage to the door. IT IS SO COOL>>> and easy.. Again LOWES will cut it to your exact size.. and height. It was easy and no damage and you cant even see it when it is installed... good luck.. dave


 http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=9413 look here
[/quote]

All are great suggestions and will use a lot of them. I am going to try the plexiglas and velcro method for now and see if that works. The new addition may be temporary as we are keeping him for a family member who has said we can keep him. Just want to make sure he means it before doing any permanent mods (to camper or home - lol)


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Over the winter my MIL had to stay in our RQS for a short period of time. She had with her two small dogs, and one of them ripped through our screen, clawing at the door. After I had a shot (or 2) of Yukon Jack, I calmed down and decided to do the same, a screen protector. I like the idea of the plexi, as that would "kind of" make it a three season door. We could secure the exterior door, and still be able to keep some heat in (and cool out) in the spring and fall (my prefered camping time) AND have a view...


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2009)

We did the plexi glass and it does the job perfect. Our 15lb Westie is a wild man and wants to get at anything new he sees. The door held (so far) and the plexiglass was full of paw prints and nose smears but the screen's still there! We drilled holes and put it up w/ a few self tapping metal screws. I also saw somewhere on this site where someone suggested using the 3M film and doing the top half of the door and being able to keep heat/ac in and still enjoy the view and a little more light. It's on my List of Things to Do.

Oh, someone also mentioned that plexi might be too heavy for the light screen door? We didn't notice any difference but wonder if a 2nd piece of plexi up top would be too much and that's why we're going to go w/ the 3M film.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

I'm guessing electroshock therapy via an electrified screen door is out of the question.....


----------

